# YT624EJ - Does auger need greasing?



## martin123

Hi everyone, first post on this forum. Just bought a new YT624EJ. (my first ever snowblower, can't wait for lots of snow!!)

I'd like to know if one needs to grease the Yamaha auger shaft as part of regular maintenance. I checked around a few youtube videos for Honda and Ariens (there aren't any on this for Yamaha), and they show removing the shear pins, then using a grease gun to inject the grease via fittings. I don't see any fittings on the Yamaha auger where the grease gun can be used. Does the Yamaha auger need to be greased? If so, how?






Thanks!


----------



## leonz

I do not think that is something you have to worry about with your 624. 

The thing is you need to have a good smaller ball peen hammer and a small roll pin punch to drive the shear pin remnants out of the hole when you line it back up and then before you drive it out completely push in the the new shear pin and tap it lightly to drive the rest of the shear pin out and finish driving the new one into place. if you coat the new shear pin with Fluid film and push it in it will come out much easier if you shear a pin again. 

You should find out from your Yamaha dealer if the control cables need to be lubricated too.

If you have not done it already buy a spare drive belt for the 624 so you have one on hand. Put it in a black garbage bag and tape it to the wall in your garage with a note as to why the bag is stuck on the wall so you do not forget it.

Over time the V belt that is used to power the transmission, cross auger and impeller will deteriorate from ozone exposure over time and having a spare V belt on hand saves you time and money and of course if you are dealing with snow removal during a storm in the future and the V belt craps out on you you have it on hand.

If you do not have many tools you need to set up a small tool box for what ever tools you need like a spark plug wrench track tensioning wrench and a socket wrench for the oil drain plug, spare spark plug and fuel filter for the 624 as well as a can of Fluid Film so you can coat everything that contacts snow in the cross auger housing and the exposed metal portion of the spout to make them slick. You will appreciate having coated everything with the dreaded end of driveway monster mess the plows leave as you can just crawl and blow the ice and slush away preferably to the right to prevent the plows by pushing the crap you just got rid of back in your driveway in case that start pushing back snow if they know a storm is coming.

If you do not have one already invest in a metal safety can to safely store your gasoline. Treat your fuel with sea foam and buy premium fuel for it and you will be very happy with the performance of the snow blower with the higher octane. 

I am not trying to spend your money I just want you to be prepared.


----------



## martin123

Thanks Leonz, all great tips. I'll purchase the spare items you mentioned plus some extra shear pins.


I already use Seafoam with non-ethanol gas and have fluid filmed the auger housing and chute and any exposed metal.


If I ever have to replace the drive belt, hope isn't too complicated!


----------



## leonz

Hello Martin,

your owners manual should show you exactly how to change them if needed.
If its like the rest of them it takes a little time to remove a guard, slip the old one off and the new one on through the drive and driven pulleys after the belt tension is released. 
I wish I had the service and repair manual for the Yamaha 24,28 and 32 models but they are $75.00 USD each in CD form with the printed manuals and the dealers will only sell them if you buy a unit. 

OH and be sure to use blue loctite on the bolt threads if and when you remove the V belt guard cover if it is bolted in place.


----------



## bcjm

There are no grease fittings to injection the grease but I do take the pins off and drip oil onto the shaft and spin the augers each season.


----------



## 10953

top right corner SEARCH?? 

has to be 5 threads about grease and auger shafts right now.


----------



## JamesReady

I too cannot find anything in the Owner's manual that even mention the drive belt....I have a 2018...YT624EJ.....(The "E" stands for Electric) ( "J" for made in Japan)

I'm going to remove the augers this spring and put 2 grease zerks in the right auger and same for left.

I'll have to take it apart to check and see where the drive belt is and how it's set up, I guess.


I think the augers NEED grease.

John


----------



## Shovel

JamesReady said:


> I too cannot find anything in the Owner's manual that even mention the drive belt....I have a 2018...YT624EJ.....(The "E" stands for Electric) ( "J" for made in Japan)
> 
> I'm going to remove the augers this spring and put 2 grease zerks in the right auger and same for left.
> 
> I'll have to take it apart to check and see where the drive belt is and how it's set up, I guess.
> 
> 
> I think the augers NEED grease.
> 
> John


I don't blame you..that will also give you an opportunity to put anti seize on many of the fasteners as well..also any roll pins driven out and reinstalled with ant sieze..I don't know if you machine has any but..I would if I run a across any.
I took much of my machine apart and put it back together before ever using it so I could find out if there was going to be anything that was going to be difficult in the event it needed done during a snow storm..It was very very easy as nothing was stuck together from rust...and that's how I want it to stay
Treat the inside of that bucket while it's easy. I used wax for car paint..worked great for a short time but.. didn't last the season for me.I am giving fluid film a try on one half for next year and haven't decided what to try on other half.
I also dab some grease on my finger and smear it around bushings and bearings for a water barrier from time to time... especially where the auger shaft goes into the bucket sides. I usually wait until my hands are dirty from something else and just do the lubeing at leisure.
Someday when it's 10 below zero outside and I have to work on it in order to blow snow I will thank myself
People really seem to like the Yamaha units..I expect you will be one happy guy when the snow hits.




Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## RC20

Good post from Leonz


I would go with Anti Seize for the shear pins but any liquid helps. 



I have spare belts but oddly none ever wore out and not deteriorated. I think heat and wear more than ozone. 21 years old, strange how good the belts are. 



I keep the spare pins in a bag with the punch and the wrenches. 



I don't use loctite, just make sure they are secure.


----------



## Coby7

Sixth winter with my YT624EJ, haven't change a shear pin yet.


----------



## snoopy152

Coby7 said:


> Sixth winter with my YT624EDJ, haven't change a shear pin yet.


I've only changed one shear-pin in the 9 yrs that I've owned my YS928J.... :wavetowel2:


----------

